# ICD-9 for loss of intra abdominal domain



## kodrach (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what ICD-9 code to use for diagnosis of loss of intra abdominal domain? I'm thinking 728.84. In the operation, the surgeon did abdominal muscle flaps.

Thanks,

Sharyl


----------

